

Show HN: NetCommons – Our Neighbourhood, Our ISP - lgierth
http://ideas.chest-project.eu/?q=node/3412

======
lgierth
This is my proposal for EUR 6,000 in project funding from the European Union's
CHEST/FP7 programm. Call 1 "will support projects that seek to explore the
technical feasibility, social impact potential or commercial viability of an
idea." [1]

The work is going to be not-for-profit, and the idea is described in very
broad terms because I simply don't know yet which particular social group I
wanna work with in the beginning. I don't even want that name, but I had to
name the project in order to apply. It's very likely that I'll collaborate
with the Freifunk Berlin and Project Meshnet communities.

What I do know, though, is which software/hardware combination I wanna
explore: cjdns for routing on an end-to-end encrypted IPv6 network, Smallest
Federated Wiki as an example of a federated web app, local file sharing as an
example of local services, as well as something for Voice-over-IP.

Right now I'm preparing two small TP-Link TL-MR3020 routers (25 euros each)
that won't provide internet access directly, but instead serve a splash page
with instructions and packages for the installation of cjdns on Linux and
Android devices. The MR3020s run cjdns as well, and the devices will
automatically peer on the Ethernet layer, without the need for traditional
DHCP/IPv4. The routers have one USB port each, one will get a 3G stick for
peering into cjdns' test network Hyperboria (via the Internet), and one will
get a harddisk for file storage.

I also got my hands on a Medion Life NAS drive [2] which now runs OpenWRT and
provides 2 TB of storage to any cjdns network that it gets plugged into.

I'd appreciate feedback regarding the application. For this call, the number
of characters was strictly limited, but Call 3 (for 60,000 euros) will have a
couple more detailed questions. I'm sure I can find good answers to them but
this application is what I already wrote and of course I'd like to know what
people think about it.

Also, please do vote for it, so that I actually have a chance of getting this
money ;) After logging in with email or FB/Tw, a little voting form appears
below the applications. Your data is subject to european data protection laws.

1: [http://www.chest-project.eu/calls-for-proposals/](http://www.chest-
project.eu/calls-for-proposals/)

2: [http://zyxel.nas-central.org/wiki/Category:NSA-212](http://zyxel.nas-
central.org/wiki/Category:NSA-212)

